# Nose Piercing



## Butterfly123 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi,I'm New On Here and Have a Question  How Do You Clean a Nose Piercing?

  What Do You Use?

  Will It Heal Itself? 



  Please Help!


----------



## Gellydonut (May 26, 2015)

I'm not a professional, but when I got my piercings done I was instructed to disinfect my piercing with either Bactrine spray or H2ocean spray.  Keep it clean and dry, etc. No ointments or Vaseline or anything like that. I hope this helps!


----------



## CrissCrossX (Feb 18, 2016)

Good question, I have been thinking of getting my nose done soon.


----------



## celiamakeup (Feb 18, 2016)

ive got numerous piercings all over my body that i have collected over the years. the best thing to use is salt water! boil the kettle and mix water and normal salt in a cup, let it cool for for a while then use cotton wool or cotton buds to clean it with.


----------



## toupeemoor (May 25, 2016)

I think keeping it clean and dry always and it will heal itself.


----------

